# Help: Overheating problem



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

I have a 1990 Maxima GXE, My engine keeps overheating and I put more antifreeze/coolant in there. Whenever I check it it's at MAX level. Obviously when i'm going high speeds the air cools the engine and it doesn't overheat. But when i'm driving around city streets it overheats very quickly and I can tell that the antifreeze/coolant is actually boiling. Could it be a hose, a pump? If anyone can answer it would be a help.

Thanks


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I would start by checking the thermostat. It's possible that it's not opening to let the coolant into the engine.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like your cooling fans are not coming on, have you checked them? if not, check all the connections first, plus the one on the head temp switch. (the head temp switch feeds the fans and the water temp switch feeds the gauge)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

stuck thermostat, dead cooling fans, water pump fins corroded off, clogged radiator.. all common problems.

check the hoses on the radiator as well. I've seen them collapse sometimes and prevent fluid flow.


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

This is what i've figured out so far. The cooling fans, both of them, aren't even connected to the motor. Hence it explained why on highway driving, my car was fine because of the air being forced through the radiator. Second, a connection going to the engine is starting to split open thus engine not being cooled at all. The connections are all within reach, I was thinking of replacing it with a new rubber hose and new fans. Would that be at all possible?

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

find out why the fans aren't working first. don't just go replacing them because they don't work. it could be a bad wire in there...

and "a connection going to the engine is starting to split open" WTF? if you've got leaking coolant hoses, replace them NOW. if you have a coolant leak and you're still driving the engine, you're just asking to overheat it and ruin the engine completely.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

"connection to engine" I took it as the air intake duct, they have tendency to split. check the wires going to the motors to see if there is juice. once you get up to operating temp, one fan should come on, when you turn on the ac, both fans should kick on. There is a "head temp switch" that feeds the fans, if the connections are bad or the switch it self is bad.... no fans. check the easy stuff first!  (head temp switch, has an injector style connector, blue, maybe yellow-cant remember, at the base will be a brass nut,) hope that helped a little


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

I replaced the bypass hose to the engine, brand new. What I also discovered is both fans aren't on the motor, they are both off their tracks. I still have the problem of overheating even at high speeds when it had no problem before, again, the coolant keeps on boiling. I'm going to check the thermostat next, but can anyone tell me where that would be?


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

All fixed, after I replaced bypass hose I bled the coolant system. Overheating problem solved. Now for city driving all I need are the screws for the fan to connect to the motor and I'm set. Thank you for everyone for your help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

should be able to pick them up at any hardware store that sells metric fasteners.. don't go to home depot or any crap like that, but check the smaller mom & pop hardware stores.


----------

